# gas tank for a smoker



## smoker addict (May 21, 2008)

my parents have an old 200 plus gallon fuel tank that had gas in it but has been empty for some time. I know the dangers of cutting into it and all but before they scrap it i thought id ask. If at all posible this thing would make a perfect smoker


----------



## geob (May 21, 2008)

Several people have made great smokers of LP tanks. Just think it through and be extra careful when cutting. Remember the exhaust from a gas engine will displace O2.

geob


----------



## smoker addict (May 22, 2008)

good deal, ill keep it then and go to work.  thanks


----------



## travcoman45 (May 22, 2008)

Are we talkin gasoline, fuel oil er propane here?  All can be dangerous, lp and gas more so then fuel oil.  Lots of soapy water, run some co2 in there, I would cut er with er full a water ifin it was me.  Can be done, just needs ta be done real carefull like.


----------



## smokerrookie (May 26, 2008)

Actually did this myself. Just got done actually. I have some pictures on another thread. You should check them out. Anyway, You need to be extremely careful on this stuff. People on here told me not to do it, but if you are careful with it you will be fine. Let me tell you what I did. I have a large propane tank that I used, that had been undergroung and not used for sometime by my church. 

Well it had a fitting on the top that I removed with a monkey or pipe wrench. I let the thing air out for about 30 mins, while I got a water hose and drank some beer....Then I filled the thing up til it over flowed. Then I turned it over and drained it completely. Then I filled it again, using detergent as well with the water. Drained it again.....then here is the thing I did that I don't suggest but it work. 

Me and one of my buddies waited a week and went back to check it out....we lite a match and the fumes were still barely there....So we grounded an electric fence box to the tank to get a constant spark. Plugged it in, went it his house for like 4 hours (to drink more beer) and came out unplugged it and filled it will water and stuff for a third time.....a week later we cut it open with a sawall and were fine. 

May be a bit over kill, but it worked. Hope this helps you.


----------



## richtee (May 26, 2008)

Wow. Just...wow!


----------



## smoke (May 26, 2008)

Smoker Addict mentioned it was a gas tank...

I am looking at a tank that was used for diesel fuel....what suggestions regarding this type of tank? After a safe cutting do you burn out the tank and have it sand blasted...or?


----------



## garyt (May 26, 2008)

Sorry man I don't want to be mean but I work with high pressure boilers and gases like liquid oxygen and hydrogen you are very very lucky to be alive.


----------

